# Alabama 'Big Chief' bottles



## Jody35150 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've collected sodas for a while but these are my first 'Big Chiefs'.  An ACL from Gordo, Alabama, and one from Guin, Al., and an embossed one from Aliceville, Al.

 Can anyone give me any input on them?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2011)

Jody35150 ~

 I just now came across your thread and thought you might like to see a few of the Big Chiefs that I have. My favorite is the yellow label one on the left from Ely, Nevada. Big Chiefs are hugely popular with collectors, especially out west here. There is a book on them (that I don't have) but may be available from Amazon.com. 

 I can tell you there are a lot more varieties than you might think, including both embossed ones as well as the acls like yours. Regarding the examples with state shapes on them there are about a dozen different varieties.They vary somewhat in value depending on rarirty - demand - location - condition, etc. My most valuable example is probably the Ely, which runs about $50.00. I also have a Gonzales, Texas bottle (with the state of Texas on it) that is popular and somewhat hard to find. On the average I'd say they run about $25.00 in great condition. E-bay usually has lots of them, and can often serve as a general guide for what they are currently selling for.

 Thanks for sharing. Nice bottles.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 8, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I just checked e-bay and discovered there is a Norton, Kansas Big Chief up for auction that is currently at $56.00. The reason I mention this is because I have one in mint condition and only valued it at about $30.00. Hmmm ...  []  But you know how e-bay is.  

 Here's the e-bay link to the Norton bottle if you want to check it out.

 Link :   http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-NORTON-KS-Soda-BIG-CHIEF-Coca-Cola-Bottle-/270687626786?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f063d6622

 SPBOB


----------



## Jody35150 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input SPBOB,  thats quite a variety you have.  I'll look around for the book on these bottles, I'd like to know more about the Alabama line.

 Jody Lee.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Bob,

 It's my bottle. I found it in an antique mall in Carthage MO. Talking to a Big Chief collector friend of mine, he said that bottle has sold a few times for around $100. I don't expect it to go for that in our current econimic situation tho.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 9, 2011)

Jody  ~

 If you don't already have them, here are a couple of more links related to Big Chiefs, etc. 

 This first one is to Digger O'Dell's website. It takes you straight to the Indian bottle book part, but clicking back to his home page will allow access to a ton of other soda related stuff. I don't have his book yet, but intend to someday. I'm not sure of the availability or price, but believe it goes for about $35.00.

 Safe Digger O'Dell Link :  
http://www.bottlebooks.com/indian2.htm[/align] [/align]This next link is to Gono.com and is a must have for every soda bottle collector. It is perhaps the most extensive site of it's kind. This particular link takes you straight to the listings of Big Chief bottles (scroll down a little on the page). And, again, if you go to their home page you will find access to more soda bottle related stuff than you can shake a stick at.[/align] [/align]Gono.com Link :  
http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedb2.htm#BIG [/align] [/align]Lastly, below is another sampling of some more of my Big Chief bottles, plus some of the other southwest type of stuff I collect.[/align] [/align]bottlekid76 ~[/align] [/align]Good luck on the sale of your Norton, Kansas Big Chief bottle. I have it on my watch list. My Norton bottle is the 5th in from the left.[/align] [/align]SPBOB[/align][/align]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Bob, and that is a great looking collection!!

 All the best,
 Tim


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 9, 2011)

bottlekid76  ~

 I just compared the base information on my Norton Big Chief against the photo of yours on e-bay and discovered they are identical in every respect. Same exact date - and same exact numbers in every other respect. So it will be interesting for me to see what yours sells for.

 SPBOB

 P.S.  I have at least 250 southwest related items in my collection. I have thought about doing a book on this type of stuff, but need to do a lot more research first. Especially on the old trading post and souvenir/curio shops where most of it came from along old Route 66.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 9, 2011)

It should give you a good idea about it's current value. I don't know if you could call eBay a good price guide, but it does show all of us trends in the market from time to time. There's always auction fever or bidding wars on some items so we cant always nail down anything in stone. I do believe the underbidder sets the price for any given item. 

 I think you should do a book like you mentioned! That would be excellent and I think you'd have alot of interest in it. Although we haven't talked about it much yet, a good friend of mine and myself are working on a book on Missouri bottles, blobs & hutches. Some really amazing one of a kinds, colored examples, black glass ales, and alot of other stuff. Hoping to have it completed sometime this spring. That's what we're shooting for. We're excited about it and anyone interested in pre-1900 Missouri sodas should gain quite a bit from it.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 9, 2011)

have a clear and a green one the clear has huntsville ala. on the bottom and the other has DCCB Co on the bottom and i believe it is from alabama to. Dont know much about them but that is the only two that i have come across.


----------

